# Neverwet Waterproofing spray at homedepot



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of you may be familiar with nanotech coatings to waterproof electronics and other items. I don't know if they'd be viv safe...but the potential to have a glass front viv that completely repels all condensation would be nice, and there may be other uses in the hobby.

Here is one, I believe there are other products/services out there too...
Liquipel.com

But this one I ran across is especially interesting in that you can buy and use it at home. I don't know if it would be viv safe...but it may have its uses.
http://www.dvice.com/2013-6-22/messy-eaters-meet-your-savior






Anyways just bringing this to the community's attention. Feel free to discuss...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That is pretty cool. I wonder how long it lasts on various surfaces, and whether it changes the optical properties of glass.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like a good idea, but I would have to know the in and outs. We all know our frogs like to climb on the glass. That would be a life saver though...


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

Contact the manufacturer and request the material safety data sheet (MSDS). The manufacturer is required by OSHA to have MSDS for all chemicals.

The MSDS will give important information such as first aid, reactivity, storage, disposal, protective equipment, etc as well as chemical, health and/or environmental risks. More than enough information to get a good idea on weather the substance is viv safe.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

But an MSDS wont give all chemicals in the product. I am sure their are propritary chemicals in this product and on the MSDS they only have to list ones that are known to cause harm. 

I would wonder how this dries on glass, it doesnt look like it dries clear, actually it doesnt look like it dries clear at all, look at the test at 41 sec, testing on glass. The treated portion is white, not good to look into a viv.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, from what I've seen the substance dries slightly opaque white. The more you spray on, the more waterproof/hydrophobic it is, and the more opaque it is.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I ordered a quart of this stuff a while ago and it's not all it's cracked up to be. It's super expensive and extremely fragile. I tested it by coating the sink, and surrounding counter top in my shop. The coating was ruined by simply leaving a sponge on the counter. It's cool as hell to watch when fresh, looks a lot like mercury. It's also very white when cured, splotchy even. The MSDS is not promising for frogs, and I had to wear a carbon filter mask to spray. It actually burned my eyes pretty good too. Hopefully they are able to formulate a tough and transparent version in the near future. Then it would be great for a lot of industries.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jakemestre said:


> It's super expensive and extremely fragile.


Sounds like the perfect thing for spraying on cardboard boxes so you can keep beer cold...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jacobi said:


> Sounds like the perfect thing for spraying on cardboard boxes so you can keep beer cold...


They did that in one video. 

I wonder if plasti dip would stick to it if you completely coated something since plasti dip would basically form a shell sticking to itself...then you could have that stuff underneath as extra waterproofing? Might have to dip it rather then spray it, and maybe do it in sections if it didn't adhere well till the plasti had joined up with itself all around it.

I wonder if the nano coating services would be an option for a fog free viv...seems like I heard about someone sending an aquarium to one but I'm not sure. I'll have to dig around.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jakemestre said:


> I ordered a quart of this stuff a while ago and it's not all it's cracked up to be. It's super expensive and extremely fragile. I tested it by coating the sink, and surrounding counter top in my shop. The coating was ruined by simply leaving a sponge on the counter. It's cool as hell to watch when fresh, looks a lot like mercury. It's also very white when cured, splotchy even. The MSDS is not promising for frogs, and I had to wear a carbon filter mask to spray. It actually burned my eyes pretty good too. Hopefully they are able to formulate a tough and transparent version in the near future. Then it would be great for a lot of industries.


Was it the exact same stuff? I thought homedepot was selling it as a spray for $20...Kinda pricey but black waterfall foam aint cheap either usually.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow that's really disappointing that its durability is really low. I saw a video where they coated boots in it to help keep mud off, and I was like "I want this for all my shoes" lol. But I guess it wouldn't stay on long?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hypostatic said:


> Oh wow that's really disappointing that its durability is really low. I saw a video where they coated boots in it to help keep mud off, and I was like "I want this for all my shoes" lol. But I guess it wouldn't stay on long?


I'm hoping that was actually a different product, or an earlier version and they've improved it. Seems like this kinda thing should have some uses for us in some way...gonna have to get creative.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems similar to the "dry Fly " solution I use for fly fishing. You rub it into flies, keeping them buoyant through its hydrophobic properties. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm... this is the product that I've seen on the internets. It's called "Ultra Ever Dry" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqcsRhFlPnY

You can see the boots with the product applied towards the end of the clip. They're noticeably whiter than the untreated boots.

Edit:

Here's a review of the product:
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013...lly-scientific-testing-of-ultraeverdry-in-hd/


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Was it the exact same stuff? I thought homedepot was selling it as a spray for $20...Kinda pricey but black waterfall foam aint cheap either usually.


Hey Dave,
I'd bet it's the same stuff. I bought it as an unpressurized liquid in quarts. It was about $150/qt. I'll probably pick up a can of the home depot stuff to see if it's any different. Also so I can spray it in places I can't get with my air hose. The application may work better with aerosol can, because of the tip and spray pattern. It would be great stuff to coat the inside of cabinets and surfaces around terrariums to keep spills from ruining furniture. 
Jake


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's the MSDS - 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/9d/9d28a478-3317-4f42-8418-9e000bdbdfe6.pdf

Looks like it's worse while you're spraying. But just a super smooth plastic coating once dry.

In another forum "they" say it dries hazy, but they are working on a clear version - 

NeverWet $20 - Page 2 - [H]ard|Forum

Don't know if I'd trust it with my PDFs just yet.


----------

